# Imad Naffa



## mark handler (Sep 8, 2011)

Imad Naffa passed away Tuesday morning after a massive heart attack.

He was only 49 years old

 president and founder of NAFFA International, www.NAFFAinc.com, a private building code consulting firm in Fresno, CA.

Creator of The Building Code Discussions Group (BCDG),

http://www.naffainc.com/DiscussionGroupFiles/Discussion%20Group%20Resumes/AdministratorResume.htm

his memorial service will be held on Saturday, 9-10-11, at 10:00 a.m. at the Peoples Church in the G L Johnson Chapel.

7172 N. Cedar Ave., Fresno, CA. 93720

Phone #559-298-8001


----------



## jpranch (Sep 8, 2011)

I did not know Imad. My goodness, 49. So very young. May he rest in peace and my very best to his family.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my!  How sad.  He was very knowledgeable and did multiple posts on LinkedIn and Twitter for code awareness.  Thanks for sharing this Mark.


----------



## MtnArch (Sep 9, 2011)

Imad really was one of the good guys - knowledgeable about the codes, willing to listen and work with the DP's to make sure their drawings were compliant, and focused on helping anyone that asked.  He will be sorely missed!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 10, 2011)

I liked his board but it was too California for me...sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 10, 2011)

I had a few great conversations with Imad during the RFS early days prior to the IRC adoption. Imad will be missed as will his wealth of knowledge in the built environment and the application of codes and standards.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that is so sad to hear. I met Imad years ago when his company was doing third party plan reviews for Montery County, where I worked. He taught several classes at our monthly inspectors meetings, mostly on Title 24 accessibility. A very sharp mind. He will be missed.

GPE


----------

